# Georgia Grandmother Kills Rabid Bobcat With Bare Hands After Being Attacked



## weaveadiva (Jun 16, 2018)

.





.
https://www.wxyz.com/news/national/...s-bobcat-with-bare-hands-after-being-attacked
.
A woman suffered two bites and several scratches after a rabid bobcat attacked her in a northeast Georgia county.

The incident happened June 7 around 6:15 pm on Liberty Church Road, when Hart County deputies responded to reports of a woman calling for help. Police arrived to find DeDe Phillips, who was covered in blood, holding the bobcat down on the ground by the throat.

The police report said blood was running down Phillips's face, arms and legs.

Phillip's saw the bobcat under her SUV. "I snapped a picture and about that time the bobcat took two or three steps and leapt," she said.

Phillips said the nearly 40-pound bobcat then landed on her chest and charged at her face. She then began struggling for her life but trying not to scream.

"My five-year old granddaughter was in the house and I didn't want her coming out," Phillips said. "If she would have came out it would have killed her. But he's biting the daylights out of me and I'm thinking, 'I can't let him go. Not today ... I wasn't dying today.' " 

“And I strangled it to death,” Phillips said.

Once the animal stopped moving, Phillips yelled for someone to call 911.

"She yelled that the animal had attacked her and she was afraid that if she let go it would continue to attack her," the report said. As another deputy was getting out of the patrol car, Phillips' son stabbed the bobcat.

Phillips is being treated for the rabies infection, treatments that cost nearly $10,000 per shot, and she needs 10 of those.

"I may never get feeling back in these two fingers," Phillips said.

An online fundraising account has been established to help with her medical expenses.


----------



## moneychaser (Jun 16, 2018)

Let me go find the link to her gofundme acct


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 16, 2018)

Why she came out the house herself?

I cracked up at.  :  "But he's biting the daylights out of me and I'm thinking, 'I can't let him go. Not today ... I wasn't dying today.' " 

“And I strangled it to death"


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jun 16, 2018)

googling where the heck Hart county is.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jun 16, 2018)

ok i still don't know where it is   but it's not close to me.

*puts away bobcat mace*


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 16, 2018)

Ok. So moral of the story.
If you see a bobcat...a lynx...a racoon under your car.
Do NOT stop and take a picture.


Glad she's alive!


----------



## Shula (Jun 16, 2018)

"Not today". - Ancient African American Proverb. Lol

Don't y'all love being black and so polite? I noticed when black folks have to tell you about yourself, in real life or online...we let you know. "Oh, I had time today". When it's shenanigans we want no parts of...."Not today."  So considerate of others cause we're gonna let you know, lol. Bobcat ain't know what was up. Lol. I'm in tears. If she isn't black, I'll take it all back.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 16, 2018)

*Phillips is being treated for the rabies infection, treatments that cost nearly $10,000 per shot, and she needs 10 of those.*

That bobcat needs to be resuscitated so she can kill it at least 9 more times.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 16, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Phillips is being treated for the rabies infection, treatments that cost nearly $10,000 per shot, and she needs 10 of those.*
> 
> That bobcat needs to be resuscitated so she can kill it at least 9 more times.


Like 100 000 for rabies shots?
NOT TODAY!!!!


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 16, 2018)

LeftRightRepeat said:


> ok i still don't know where it is   but it's not close to me.
> 
> *puts away bobcat mace*


It's 110 miles northeast of ATL. You good 


danniegirl said:


> Why she came out the house herself?
> 
> I cracked up at.  :  "But he's biting the daylights out of me and I'm thinking, 'I can't let him go. Not today ... I wasn't dying today.' "
> 
> “And I strangled it to death"


I forgot this gem from the article:

_"When it got to [the] pole, it leaped on me…I grabbed it by the shoulders and pushed it back away from me…*and I took it down.” *_


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 16, 2018)

moneychaser said:


> Let me go find the link to her gofundme acct


https://fundly.com/let-s-help-dede


Shula said:


> If she isn't black, I'll take it all back.


She's not black...take a look at her donation link. Trust, I'm as surprised as you are


----------



## janiebaby (Jun 17, 2018)

Why do y'all think she's black? The picture comment had me thinking otherwise.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> Ok. So moral of the story.
> If you see a bobcat...a lynx...a racoon under your car.
> Do NOT stop and take a picture.
> 
> ...


Exactly.   Seeing the animal is the first prompt to go back into the house and call 911  for safety.   This ain't no family photo shoot.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 17, 2018)

janiebaby said:


> Why do y'all think she's black? The picture comment had me thinking otherwise.


I knew she wasn’t black because she took a picture of the bobcat instead of running back into the house.


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 17, 2018)

> Phillip's saw the bobcat under her SUV. "*I snapped a picture* and about that time the bobcat took two or three steps and leapt," she said.



The moment I knew this woman was wasn’t black. We have natural self preservation instinct. Only stupid people decide to walk out of a safe place to take a photo of a dangerous animal.

#whitepeople


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 17, 2018)

Between the article and the Gofundme the math isn’t making sense.   The article makes it seem like the shots are $100k.  The lady doesn’t have health insurance and they asked for $20k on GFM but raised $24k.   Where the other $76k coming from?


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> https://fundly.com/let-s-help-dede
> 
> She's not black...take a look at her donation link. Trust, I'm as surprised as you are



I seriously looked at that hand and took a leap of faith because it's a little more melanated than my black hubby's, then I pondered over her name being Dede (DeeDee) Phillips, and then the common language we use when "ain't nobody got time for that" joined with the take down. But y'all are right, taking a picture should have been the BIGGEST clue, lol. Cause most of us really don't have time for that ever. I'm slipping; disclaimer and the whole post should've been dead in the water with her taking a picture of the thang under the car even. Cause she made time for the wrong thing, lol.


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

Dupe


----------



## Silkycoils (Jun 17, 2018)

Who'd she vote for?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 17, 2018)

And she did all of that without screaming, as not to alarm her granddaughter. That woman is never to be played with.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 17, 2018)

This comment on her fund me page has me so tickled


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 17, 2018)

Silkycoils said:


> Who'd she vote for?


You know she voted for trump.


----------



## werenumber2 (Jun 17, 2018)

And through all that her first thought was keeping her grandbaby safe. Dede is the real MVP


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 17, 2018)

I googled her picture last night and I knew this thread would go this way. 

The only thing I didn’t see coming was this:


Crackers Phinn said:


> *That bobcat needs to be resuscitated so she can kill it at least 9 more times.*


.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 17, 2018)

Some people have to learn the hard way that wildlife is not interested in participating in America’s Next Top Model animal edition.

Now thanks to this chance encounter Dede has learned an expensive $100k lesson. Bobcats don’t like to be told to smize for the camera. 

In a related note the bobcat in the OP is serving face for days and  looks absolutely fierce.

 RIP Kitty Galore


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 17, 2018)

janiebaby said:


> Why do y'all think she's black? The picture comment had me thinking otherwise.



I was totally picturing a white trash granny  Black folks ain't got time for this nonsense.


----------



## Farida (Jun 17, 2018)

Today was not the day and she was not the one.


----------



## reeseycup (Jun 17, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> https://fundly.com/let-s-help-dede
> 
> She's not black...take a look at her donation link. Trust, I'm as surprised as you are


YOU AIN'T NEVA EVVA LIED!!! The NRA gave her a grip too!!!


----------



## reeseycup (Jun 17, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> You know she voted for trump.


HELLS YEAH! The NRA gave her a nice gwap on her funding page!!!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 17, 2018)

She needs to teach a class.


----------



## reeseycup (Jun 17, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> I googled her picture last night and I knew this thread would go this way.
> 
> The only thing I didn’t see coming was this:
> .


HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 17, 2018)

From the time of read that she took a pic of the bobcat under her vehicle, I knew she could not be black.


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 17, 2018)

She got a black grandkid.


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

God_Favor said:


> She got a black grandkid.



Her language sounded like at least black proximity to me. Connection made.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 17, 2018)

God_Favor said:


> She got a black grandkid.



Of course she does  I'm 2 for 2 so far.


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 17, 2018)

I really don’t understand white people. This is when they should grab a gun in self defense. Instead her first instinct is to grab a camera. But when they see a 12 year old black boy in their neighborhood their first instinct is to grab a firearm or call the police.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 18, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Phillips is being treated for the rabies infection, treatments that cost nearly $10,000 per shot, and she needs 10 of those.*
> 
> That bobcat needs to be resuscitated so she can kill it at least 9 more times.



That's 10x more expensive than when I got the shots 10 years ago. Either that's a misprint or they went up drastically in price.

They were like 1k each. I had to go to an emergency room each time to get them and I had to go like 4/5x. I was pissed, but insurance covered 90%


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 18, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> The moment I knew this woman was wasn’t black. We have natural self preservation instinct. *Only stupid people decide to walk out of a safe place to take a photo of a dangerous animal.*
> 
> #whitepeople



and this is why i can't donate. 

and if the shots are $100k why are you only asking for $20k


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 18, 2018)

Wait! Rabies shots cost $10,000 a pop!!! How? I was bitten by a random dog a few years ago and my parents took me to the hospital for a rabies shot. It cost like $200.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jun 18, 2018)

msbettyboop said:


> Wait! Rabies shots cost $10,000 a pop!!! How? I was bitten by a random dog a few years ago and my parents took me to the hospital for a rabies shot. It cost like $200.


Did you get a series or just one shot?

Maybe the difference is that this animal was definitely rabid


----------



## doll-baby (Jun 18, 2018)

All she had to do was stay in the house. She could have used her zoom option on her camera to take a pic then call animal control. I see wild life all the time in my area but I never approach.

Eta: I watched her interview and she said she was taking a picture of a sticker on her car when the bobcat approached her.... snapping its pic probably only made it even more aggravated. She shouldnt have taked the picture, and maybe should have tried to back away slowly.

I dont know though, it had rabies so it may have attacted her nonmatter what she did.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> That's 10x more expensive than when I got the shots 10 years ago. Either that's a misprint or they went up drastically in price.
> 
> They were like 1k each. I had to go to an emergency room each time to get them and I had to go like 4/5x. I was pissed, but insurance covered 90%




Either could be true. Big Pharma is running roughshod over folks. Remember PharmaBro and the Epi pen situation? I'm over it. Medications should not cost more than your mortgage.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 18, 2018)

LeftRightRepeat said:


> Did you get a series or just one shot?
> 
> Maybe the difference is that this animal was definitely rabid


Definitely!
I was reading up on this, and if the animal is known to be rabid, you have a 10 day window to start your shots so that you don't become rabid as well.

Also, you can get bit, and not show symptoms for up to a whole year! 
When you do though...its too late.
You're done.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 18, 2018)

LeftRightRepeat said:


> Did you get a series or just one shot?
> 
> Maybe the difference is that this animal was definitely rabid



4 shots.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 18, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> https://fundly.com/let-s-help-dede
> 
> She's not black...take a look at her donation link. Trust, I'm as surprised as you are



I'm not giving her any money because I just don't believe in giving white folks money; but, if I was going to give any white person money, a grandmother killing a bobcat with her bare hands would definitely be at the top of the list of white folks I'd give money to...  but, I don't give white folks money!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 18, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I was totally picturing a white trash granny  Black folks ain't got time for this nonsense.


Ain't nary one black person in "Hart aka Nowheresville" County, Georgia....
But she gets all the kudos for killing that cat bastard with her bare hands. She ain't no weeping white-lady lily.
Ain't no 'whoa is me" round here!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 18, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Some people have to learn the hard way that wildlife is not interested in participating in America’s Next Top Model animal edition.
> 
> Now thanks to this chance encounter Dede has learned an expensive $100k lesson. Bobcats don’t like to be told to smize for the camera.
> 
> ...



That bobcat is saying try it!


----------



## kupenda (Jun 19, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I'm not giving her any money because I just don't believe in giving white folks money; but, if I was going to give any white person money, a grandmother killing a bobcat with her bare hands would definitely be at the top of the list of white folks I'd give money to...  but, I don't give white folks money!



This! Exactly! I don’t tip white folks that deliver my food. They’re white, they don’t need it. I tip in a restaurant because #socialshaming but other than that I do not give white people money. Sorry grandma. You a real one though!


----------

